# DIY Canister intake - good design or not?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello i bought a canister filter without any hoses. i decided to make my own intake and spray bar with 1/2" pvc pipes. its working 100% and running smooth. i just wanted to share this with you guys and see what you have to say or if theres any problems i may encounter. 

the main purpose of the design was to skim the top of the water and avoid sucking up the poop at the bottom of the tank. also i can add filter floss in the "cup" as a prefilter that i can change frequently. 

ok so for the intake i used 1.5" black PVC with a cap on the end making a "cup". i have a plastic mesh sheet wrapped around the top of the pvc so the water must enter through the mesh to go through the intake. i have the half inch pvc pipe in the larger pipe. i ahve a small 1" gap between the end of the half inch pipe and the bottom of the cap. 

please view the attached photos. 

please tell me what you think. if this is a good design ill have to retrofit all my other tanks with this design.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

more pictures of the project


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks good. Someone did a similar one with clear tubing...not sure if it was on here or another forum.


----------

